# letting them swim with supervision



## RayRay (Jul 7, 2015)

and also what all species can swim? As hatchlings and/ or as adults.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 7, 2015)

Torts, generally, are not intended to swim. Some can ... but it is truly a response to an emergency, e.g. flooding or falling into deep water. A tort swims to stop itself drowning, not for pleasure, and it's possibly/probably very stressful for the animal.

It is not something I would recommend doing. Just because a tort "can" swim doesn't mean you should force them to do so.

Enjoying a mud wallow, or a soak is completely different.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 8, 2015)

Also if they can, doesn't mean they want to.

I don't see anything wrong with letting them do it VOLUNTARILY (like a gradually deeper pot with supervision.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 8, 2015)

I wouldn't adice you to take such a step either.


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 8, 2015)

For years (years ago hahaha) it was taught that the desert species of Tortoise like the Sulcata would sink and drown in deep water. This has since been debunked as myth. There are videos of large Sulcata swimming across rivers in Africa. They may have slipped in, who knows. They are commonly seen in mud wallers during rainy season. 

If I had a deep pond with easy sloping sides that mine could crawl out of, I wouldn't worry about him drowning. On the other hand, I wouldn't put him out in the middle just so he HAD to swim. I agree on the stress issue, as it does not seem to be a part of their natural behavior.


----------



## RayRay (Jul 8, 2015)

ok thanks for all of the great replies.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 13, 2015)

This thread has some interesting points on this subject and links to videos of tortoises actually swimming.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/swimming.120561/


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2015)

I think it terrifiees then. Just because they can does not mean they should.


----------



## ladyengineer (Jul 14, 2015)

I once accidentally tried to soak my tortoise in water that was too deep. He sank like a stone and bubbles came out of his nose!! Immediately grabbed him out and dabbed his nose with kitchen towel to clear his nose... Would NEVER try and get him to swim.


----------

